# freshwater gobies



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

are there any freshwater gobies that sift sand....similar to the diamond goby. I saw one in saltwater tank and thought it was the coolest fish. I liked the way the sand went in his mouth and out his gills....


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not sure but I would like to know myself.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

google is your friend

A handful of goby species live in freshwater, such as the Asian river goby (Rhinogobius spp.) the European freshwater goby (Padogobius bonelli) and the Australian ...
Gobies


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have found a lot of freshwater ones...but nothing really says if they sift the sand the same way....Google took me off it's friends list....seriously...I have a supper hard time finding information on-line.


----------

